# iść w parze



## cantiga

Witam, 
mozna przetlumaczyc: powodzenie w pracy i w sprawach osobistych nie idą w parze? - work and private issues don't go together? 
Jest jakis inny sposob by to powiedziec?
dziekuje


----------



## NotNow

Success in work and in personal matters doesn't go together.

EDIT: I just realized that "success...doesn't go together" doesn't make sense.


----------



## LilianaB

Success at work and in personal life don't go together.


----------



## dreamlike

Zależy jaki styl chcesz uzyskać. To ma być część jakiegoś dłuższego tekstu? Możliwości jest sporo, wymienię dwie, które przychodzą mi teraz do głowy.

Success at work and in personal life are mutually exclusive = wzajemnie się wykluczają, podobne znaczenie do "nie idą w parzę", ale bardziej formalne
Success at work and in personal life cannot be reconciled with each other = nie dają się pogodzić, są nie do pogodzenia, też bardzo formalne, znacznie zachowane 

Można też jeszcze rozważyć zastąpienie "Succes at work" wyrażeniem _Successful professional life.. _zdanie brzmiałoby oczywiście odpowiednio inaczej. 

Pozdrawiam


----------



## NotNow

In personal life doesn't sound good at all.  Perhaps you can say in one's personal life.


----------



## NotNow

LilianaB said:


> Success at work and in personal life don't go together.



The subject and verb must agree.  Yes, we know you don't have time for these things, but this is a language forum.


----------



## dreamlike

I don't think "in personal life" would raise some eyebrows, at any rate, I haven't a clue why would it. It doesn't sound awkward to me, not in the slightest. That being said, I'm not a native speaker so I might not see things the way you see them, NotNow. I think it would be worthwhile to post in on the English section. I came across "in personal life" (without "one's) numerous times, and I think it works just fine in this context.


----------



## LilianaB

It is regular AE. You can post it in the English Forum.  I never said I was giving somebody wrong advice: all I said was that I missed the main idea in one of Dreamlike's elaborated posts. That is all. I am surprised you don't know about ellipses. It is a plural subject.


----------



## dreamlike

LilianaB said:
			
		

> all I said was that I missed the main idea in one of Dreamlike's elaborated posts.



Liliana, you might need a break. Aren't you referring to this thread? We're discussing completely different thing here, what do my posts from some other thread have to do with the topic under discussion?  Now, clearly I'm missing something here.

*EDIT:* Oh, I see. NotNow alluded to you saying that you do a lot of things at a time in the thread I linked and you wanted to take a stand. A false alarm.


----------



## JarekSteliga

cantiga said:


> Witam,
> mozna przetlumaczyc: powodzenie w pracy i w sprawach osobistych nie idą w parze? - work and private issues don't go together?
> Jest jakis inny sposob by to powiedziec?
> dziekuje



How about "hand in hand"?

Successful business life and successful private life do not go hand in hand.

Samo stwierdzenie : "powodzenie w pracy i w sprawach osobistych nie idą w parze" uważam za błędne.  Powiedziałbym raczej "powodzenie w pracy i w sprawach osobistych nie *zawsze* idą w parze" i wtedy po angielsku wyglądałoby to np. tak: "Successful business life and successful private life do not *always *go hand in hand."



"Hand in hand" - (idiomatic) Naturally, ordinarily or predictably together; *commonly having a correlation *or relationship.

Mam nadzieję, że się przydałem


----------



## dreamlike

I consider "hand in hand" to be a great alternative against formal and verbose expressions I came up with, but why changing the purport of the sentence? Perhaps the person who started the thread thinks that personal and professional life are not to be reconciled, in any way, and, leaving out "do not always", wants to draw reader's attention to this fact.


----------



## cantiga

Thank you to everyone.


----------



## sorghum

NotNow said:


> In personal life doesn't sound good at all.  Perhaps you can say in one's personal life.


I agree that "in personal life" doesn't sound good in BE, but it seems that North Americans use this expression.


----------



## majlo

Mexicans too?


----------



## sorghum

majlo said:


> Mexicans too?


If they speak English ;P. But until someone invents a word for "people from  the USA and Canada", I guess I'll have to stick with "North Americans"  (although I'm probably missing out some overseas territories, etc)...


----------



## LilianaB

People from the US are called Americans, not Northern Americans. Canadian English is different from American English.


----------



## majlo

One way or the other, it's a distortion of the facts. North America (let alone America) includes more than one country.




LilianaB said:


> Canadian English is different from American English.


To what extent? Can't they understand one another?


----------



## LilianaB

Idiomatic expressions might be different, and this was about usage of a certain phrase.


----------



## NotNow

LilianaB said:


> Canadian English is different from American English.



The difference is minute.


----------



## majlo

I think you're splitting hairs again, Liliana.


----------



## LilianaB

So, would _personal life_ be acceptable in Canadian English?


----------



## NotNow

No, it is not acceptable.


----------



## LilianaB

Then it is not similar to American English in this respect, because in AE _personal life_ is perfectly fine. 

How do you know, by the way?


----------



## majlo

This might be interesting: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personal_life


----------



## dreamlike

What's the opposite of "professional life" or "career" then? The life one lives when not in work. English for "Życie osobiste". "Private life" comes to my mind but somehow I don't like it...


----------



## NotNow

LilianaB said:


> How do you know, by the way?



I'm fluent in Canadian English.


----------



## dreamlike

Can you be so kind as to share the alternative of saying "personal life", then? The one that wouldn't raise any eyebrows, and would be most common to hear. You know what the intended meaning is.


----------



## LilianaB

In some parts of the US the expression _raise eyebrows_ may raise more eyebrows than _personal life_.


----------



## dreamlike

I couldn't care less. If someone would have difficulty understanding what I meant (or it would seem odd, for that matter), it wouldn't be my fault - *it's standard English*. This expression appeals to me very much and I won't stop using it because some people in some part of some country might find it strange.


----------



## LilianaB

This is exactly why I will keep using _personal life_ even if people in some other country find it strange because it is standard American English.


----------



## dreamlike

If I had some other expressions (conveying the same thing) to choose from, I'd consider using them - but for the time being I'll stick to "personal life", too - I think "private life" might sound even worse to those who frown on "personal life".


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> What's the opposite of "professional life" or "career" then? The life one lives when not in work. English for "Życie osobiste". "Private life" comes to my mind but somehow I don't like it...


"Private" is a natural opposite to "professional". You may for example have a personal opinion in your professional life, but it is not related to your "private" life. The same distinction applies also in Polish.


----------



## sorghum

dreamlike said:


> I couldn't care less. If someone would have difficulty understanding what I meant (or it would seem odd, for that matter), it wouldn't be my fault - *it's standard English*. This expression appeals to me very much and I won't stop using it because some people in some part of some country might find it strange.


"In personal life" is not standard English unless you think that American English is the standard. If you do, then fine, but regardless of whether it appeals to you or not, in BE it sounds incorrect. As mentioned in a previous post, "in one's personal life" would be fine, but "in personal life", without the article, doesn't sound good (in BE).

By the way, I find it slightly ridiculous that half of this thread is completely off-topic due to someone making the ultra pedantic/anal point  that Mexico is in North America, and therefore when a British English speaker  says "North Americans", when referring to the English  spoken in that part of the world, he is in fact distorting the facts! Maybe I should have listed all the Carribean English-speaking countries too, and then clarified that English is not the first language of everyone in USA and Canada, and then... nah, I think I'll stick with "North Americans". By the way (2), standard US English and standard Canadian English are so similar that the average British/Irish/Australian person can usually not even tell them apart. But obviously non-native English experts know better than us...


----------



## dreamlike

sorghum, I hate to break it to you, but you overlooked the fact that I was referring to "raise one's eyebrows" rather than "personal life" - and the former certainly *is *​standard English. Do you have reading comprehension problems or just didn't bother to read the posts carefully?


----------



## LilianaB

Canadian English is of course easy to understand for any American English speaking person but it can be spotted right away by somebody who lives in the US. Some idiomatic expressions are different, and accent slightly varies. It also depends where they come from in Canada.


----------



## majlo

sorghum said:


> "In personal life" is not standard English unless you think that American English is the standard. If you do, then fine, but regardless of whether it appeals to you or not, in BE it sounds incorrect. As mentioned in a previous post, "in one's personal life" would be fine, but "in personal life", without the article, doesn't sound good (in BE).



'One's' is not an article, but a pronoun. English articles are _a, an, the _and _some _in some cases.



> By the way, I find it slightly ridiculous that half of this thread is completely off-topic due to someone making the ultra pedantic/anal point  that Mexico is in North America, and therefore when a British English speaker  says "North Americans", when referring to the English  spoken in that part of the world, he is in fact distorting the facts! Maybe I should have listed all the Carribean English-speaking countries too, and then clarified that English is not the first language of everyone in USA and Canada, and then... nah, I think I'll stick with "North Americans". By the way (2), standard US English and standard Canadian English are so similar that the average British/Irish/Australian person can usually not even tell them apart. But obviously non-native English experts know better than us...


Hey, it was tongue-in-cheek. 
Mind you that every native speaker of the given language expresses his or her _own _opinion, which may differ significantly from other native speakers'.  If you look through the Polish forum, you'll notice how many differences there are between us, Polish native speakers, as to what sounds good or bad or natural or strange.  And Polish is not even close to being as diverse as English.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, you are right. As far as English is concerned what is natural in one town may not even sound natural in another. Yet, it is all English.


----------

